# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Can somebody answer me a question please?

## nickman

edit, marcus

----------


## RoidReaper

lol....

----------


## marcus300

read the rules before posting again,

----------


## 37lift

been reviewing data here for a bit, just gonna ask... been using hgh for 60 days at 2.5 iu daily. at same time i used hcg at 250iu every four days days for 20 days then 250 iu every three days for 20 days then 175 iu every other day for 15 days. did i overuse the hcg?

----------


## Chris303

wow... from my understandings HGH is a moderate injection! Time goes by you progress the intake of HGH into the body, plus the body only breaks down a certain amount of it at once, depending on your structure... I'm a new member but I know a little about HGH. So best guess, your wasting your very expensive product my friend. Results hit around month 5-6 than you start to slowly progress injection rate. 

The results I hear are really awesome too! But if done incorrectly, your body will suffer for the rest of your life until they discover how to transfer minds into avatars or some crap.

Good luck man, slow down just a little until you hit that 5-6 month marker

----------


## gixxerboy1

this is a 2 year old thread and your post makes no sense

----------


## Chris303

how does my post not make sense?

----------


## Chris303

and it's only a year old thread because I'm sure 2011 to 2012 isn't two years

----------


## gixxerboy1

sorry about the 1 year and 2 year

the body only breaks down so much at once? Where did you get that?
its a slow injection progression rate? Yes you need to ramp up your dose depending on how much you are running.
You wait 5-6 months then ramp up your dose? Again where did you get that info?
If done incorrectly your body will suffer for the rest of your life? Again source?

----------

